# Quickmill Andreja Premium - Repair Advice / Repairer needed



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi All

Looking for some help from you fine bunch. My Quickmill Andreja Premium made a loud pop sound this morning and tripped the electrics. I reset the breaker and fired it back up, it lasted 20mins and tripped again. I then took the casing off and watched it warm up with the case off, when it got hot, there was a leak from the top of the boiler which leaked onto the high limit temp switch, caused a short and tripped the electrics again. It was a pretty substantial leak from the position circled on the photo below.

I started to strip the machine to try to get to the offending article to remove it and try to seal it, and I think I've just made it worse and hit my limits of my mechanical skills. I have removed the high limit temp switch and it definitely looks fried and needs a new one. The copper pipe from the top of the boiler to the group has also been twisted / mangled in my attempts to disconnect it from the boiler. I need someone to fix this - I live in Warrington, Cheshire.

Does anyone know of any good repairers around this area who could fix it up for me?

Thanks Neil


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Are there any other problems other than the two indicated ? How did the pipe become twisted ?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

No other problems that I know of. The pipe became twisted as I was trying to disconnect the nut from the boiler fitting but as I was loosening the nut it was twisting the copper pipe without me realising. I reckon the copper pipe needs to be be replaced and any olives on it also replaced.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Neil that pop sounds like it could have been the boiler safety valve.

It did it to me once after I'd descaled it and was refilling the boiler.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Mate

Hope you're well. Where is the boiler safety valve? It was extremely hot after it went pop so perhaps the stat went on it and it overheated resulting in the steam pressure blowing through the top of the boiler on a weak seal.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's the round pipe on the top that looks like it has a pound coin in it. If it blew it might have thrown some steam / water about.

@El carajillo Frank does that sound about right?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It could be or it may be from around the seal on top of the boiler where the arrow is pointing


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the round pipe on the top that looks like it has a pound coin in it. If it blew it might have thrown some steam / water about.
> 
> @El carajillo Frank does that sound about right?


It definitely wasn't from there, I watched it leak from the base of where I've shown on the photo.

Also, I wonder if the pressure stat has gone and the increased pressure has caused the leak?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Had the pressure on the gauge changed from it's usual position prior to this happening? Did you have any other indications of a change or problem before the steam and tripping ?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Had the pressure on the gauge changed from it's usual position prior to this happening? Did you have any other indications of a change or problem before the steam and tripping ?


Not that I noticed. I pulled a shot about an hour before it happened. Didn't look at the pressure gauge. When it tripped though it was steaming like mad and hotter than I'd ever known the machine get. I reckon the increased pressure in the boiler found a weak spot in the joint at the top and steamed onto the hi temp cut out switch causing it to short.

I've ordered a new temp switch and pressure switch from BB.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Are there any hands on forum members in the North West that can help NJD1977 out?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Update: I decided to be brave and try and strip the boiler out of the casing. Got it all out successfully, disconnected it from the grouphead. Managed to get the offending leaking fitting out, and it was quite scaled up around the base. I soaked it in PulyCaff and vinegar then gave it a good wire-wooling / sanding around the scaled elements. Wrapped the thread with PTFE and refitted it. I've disconnected the pressure switch and temp switch and ordered new ones and put it all back together. Just waiting for the replacement parts tomorrow. The twisted pipe is still twisted but the fittings at either end seem sound so rather than trying to do anything with it I've just left it as twisted.

Clive - did you replace the pressure stat while you had the machine? I'm hoping it's just old and needed replacing and that will solve it, but if you replaced it fairly recently it might be something else.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Glad you decided to be brave:good:


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

NJD1977 said:


> Update: I decided to be brave and try and strip the boiler out of the casing. Got it all out successfully, disconnected it from the grouphead. Managed to get the offending leaking fitting out, and it was quite scaled up around the base. I soaked it in PulyCaff and vinegar then gave it a good wire-wooling / sanding around the scaled elements. Wrapped the thread with PTFE and refitted it. I've disconnected the pressure switch and temp switch and ordered new ones and put it all back together. Just waiting for the replacement parts tomorrow. The twisted pipe is still twisted but the fittings at either end seem sound so rather than trying to do anything with it I've just left it as twisted.
> 
> Clive - did you replace the pressure stat while you had the machine? I'm hoping it's just old and needed replacing and that will solve it, but if you replaced it fairly recently it might be something else.
> 
> ...


I did replace the pstat, I've just checked my Hotmail and it was shipped in June 2014 from BB (so 3 years old).

I'm not sure how long they're meant to last. I did the OPV just before selling it to you.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Another update, all fixed!!!! Put it all back together, new pressure stat in and new hi temperature switch and it all works.............and no leaks! Just need to order a new green light from BB as I snapped the existing one by accident whilst I was reassembling but otherwise I've got a working machine again.

Needs a full repolish, backflush and clean up but I'm very proud of myself for tackling the strip down and glad I did it now. I feel like I could take on most repairs on my machine in the future now which is a comforting thought.

Thanks for your help Frank and Clive.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad to hear you've got it sorted Neil. Great machine


----------

